
How to Quit Facebook - kaxline
https://thetoolsweneed.com/how-to-quit-facebook/
======
o10449366
How to quit Facebook:

1) Deactivate your account

2) Make sure you let everyone in your social network know that you're quitting
Facebook by writing a Medium post, news column, or HN post on how it's going
to drastically improve your life by eliminating all of the attention seeking
behaviors that social media attracts. Make sure to lecture all of them on how
much more meaningful your interactions with your true friends are going to be
now that you've ascended to this higher state of purpose and existence

3) Continue living your life exactly the same, but with more time spent on
Reddit, Instagram, and Hacker News now that you can't visit Facebook anymore

~~~
Yetanfou
Don't forget step 4, being make sure to jump on the next 'big thing' when it
comes along so you can write a similar post about you leaving that sodden
platform a few years later. Step 5 is usually presented as 'Rinse, Repeat'.

The best way to solve these problems is not jumping on those platforms in the
first place. No matter what everyone and his dog may say it is always best to
think for yourself what benefit - if any - that 'great new service' would have
in reality and what price it carries for delivering that potential benefit.
What things like Facebook potentially gave was a way to find long lost
acquaintances with whom to share... well, what, really? Those people ended up
being lost acquaintances in the first place because you did not share that
much with them other than a temporary sojourn in a college hall or classroom.
A few of them probably stuck around to become friends in real life, the rest
faded into the background. Facebook dug them up for you so you could tell each
other what food you had today or that you walked the dog again. Then one of
them started posting photos of himself on some sunny beach, creating envy in
all his contacts who hurried to post similar photos of themselves on even
sunnier beaches. Rinse... Repeat...

------
r_klancer
Message your manager, say you need to have a little talk, and then tell them
you will be leaving.

Optional preceding step: get new job first.

------
ryeon
i don't think it's as simple as just doing it. is there a way to delete your
personal facebook while operating business profiles/pages?

~~~
thefounder
Is it that hard to make a new/empty profile and assign it as admin and then
delete the old profile?

~~~
ryeon
good ideas! thanks guys.

------
newscracker
Just a video and no text article? I’ll pass!

